# Comfortable shoes



## gls0155 (May 10, 2012)

So I’m in need of suggestions on all black nonslip shoes. I have plantar fasciitis so I need shoes with support and comfort. Any help would be awesome


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

These are not pro shoes, but they are very well made, supportive, comfortable, and with rubber soles that I've yet to slip on. Jambu.


----------



## Rudee (Dec 22, 2017)

https://www.skechers.com/en-us/style/77041/work-relaxed-fit-cottonwood-elks-sr/blk

Heavily discounted if one shops around.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

To me, these are the best shoes; they mould to your feet after a while for a perfect support.

https://www.dansko.com/Mens/Footwear/List/Chefs Shoes and Clogs


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Birkenstocks for me every time, I have been wearing them for more than 20 years. comfortable, durable, great support. German engineering at it's best


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

You have to try out a few different brands to see what works best for your feet and the floors you are working on. We have cement floors, with tile over it and they are brutal on your feet. I've tried Dansko, Birkenstock, Klogs, Mephisto and several others so you might find what works for you via trial and error. I had been told to break in Birkies by wearing them a few hours every day, increasing the length of time each day so of course, I bring them but forgot another pair of shoes and ended up wearing the new birkies the entire day and now I can't wear them at all . The website Shoes for Crews can help compare different brands/pricing; they often have promotions and free shipping.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

I like Wolverine, especially their Durashock line. comfortable, medium weight, wear well. buy at least 2 pair and never wear shoes more than one day. this was advice from my dad who was a Marine Corps corpsman where foot care is just behind weapon care.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

drirene said:


> These are not pro shoes, but they are very well made, supportive, comfortable, and with rubber soles that I've yet to slip on. Jambu.


Those shoes are not fit for work in a pro kitchen. The OP needs a pair of non-slip shoes fit for working on potentially wet and hazardous floors...those will not fit the bill. I'm sure they are nice shoes, but otherwise incompatible for the OP.

I like my bistro croc clogs. They don't have much support but I find the soft rubber works well for my needs. Might work with your plantar.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

...I love these! 

Troentorp Bastad 4 Star Tradition "Chef" Clog 
The Troentorp Bastad 4 Star Traditional Clog is perfect for work in the kitchen as well as all work environments and everyday wear. The Troentorp Bastad Chef clogs come with orthopedically constructed foot beds that are designed to promote even weight distribution across the foot and a raised heel to take stress off of the lower back and legs. The wooden bottoms provide natural insulation from a hot kitchen floor like few other materials can. All Troentorp Bastad clogs feature slip-and-oil resistant soles that are ASTM 1677-MARK II Certified. The cowhide leather uppers are wet-lasted before being nailed to the alder wood and the 1"heat-bonded polyurethane sole with non-skid tread gives maximum stability and comfort. 

And they look totally badass!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just the opinion of an old fart. I tried the new OOfoam. I found it amazing. I just purchased a few pairs of the OOFOS clogs and I keep thinking 'where the heck have these been all my life, grinding in the pit?"


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

Just to add to the list...I'm wearing New Balance slip resistant right now. 

The OO flips/shoes are comfortable...according to my wife & mom who both have flips made by them.


----------



## rustbelt (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the Keen PTC line of shoes. My feet have been changing drastically the last few years after a couple of decades in the kitchen and after trying Dansko, Birkenstock London soft, Mozo, and others have found these to be great after breaking in. Lots of support, non slip, removable footbed for custom orthotics (if that route needs to be taken to ease your planters) and a roomy toe box. Best of luck on whatever you ultimately try.

I also love the oofos after shift, but they are not remotely slip resistant.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

oh, not so. the clogs I have are definitely slip resistant. working in my little meal shop the other night, I went to get out my mig welder and passed right through a bunch of oil I had on the floor next to the drill press. I actually thought about the slip resistance at that time. I guess I'm becoming more aware as I get more brittle.


----------



## Jet1wa1 (Oct 19, 2017)

I wear the same shoes I wore when butchering, steel blue composite toe safety boots they’re water resistant slip resistant and Are comfortable, can’t get my head around the crock/clog things the other guys use in the kitchen at work


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

SAS focuses on comfort. They have non slip work shoes that don't fall apart! I've had them for 2 years now. My back is in good shape too.


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

I've tried quite a few pairs of shoes. KLOGs, MOZO's ( clogs and Lace up kitchen shoes), Merrels, Timberland had a set of rubber kitchen shoes that were ok. However, the only shoes that I have liked enough to purchase second pair have been Bragards.

https://www.bragardusa.com/shoes/renaud-chef-shoes.html


----------



## markos sdranis (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm a bit late, but try sketchers. They make different pairs without laces, slip resistant, easy to clean and crazy comfortable. https://www.skechers.com/en-us/men/styles/shoes/work?category=/shoes/work&genders=M&pageIdx=3


----------

